# ¿Parlantes (o bafles) en paralelo?



## micfar (Mar 26, 2007)

¿Es verdad que esposible poner en mi equipo de sonido bastantes parlantes, siempre y cuando los conecte formando un circuito en paralelo con el primero que vaya conectado al equipo? (O sea, que se conecten sus cables uno seguido del otro, no al equipo de sonido directamente, siendo solo el primer parlante el que se conectaría al equipo).


----------



## lordblacksuca (Mar 26, 2007)

mira, hata donde yo se, es mejor conectar los parlantes en paralelo y no en serie...  en paralelo la resistencia total de los parlantes disminuye por lo que suena mas fuerte.   ya que esta es la formula  para calcular la R total de tu circuito   R1xR2/R1+R2   


respondiendo a tu pregunta, da lo mismo "electronicamente" el que los conectes cerca del equipo o lejos del mismo (electronicamente hablando), ya que la corriente circulante en un circuito paralelo de resistencias es la misma en todos los puntos....



en castellano.....simplemente     "es lo mismo"

solo depende de cuantos ohms sea cada parlante y de cuantos ohms sea la salida del equipo

yo en mi autoestereo tengo 2 parlantes conectados (en paralelo) a una salida del estereo y dos en la otra


cualquier duda   lordblack.diego@gmail.com


----------



## Guille DJ (Mar 26, 2007)

no hombre no, eso no es asi

haber te comento para que no te pierdas ok¿?

bueno la formula que te dio lord si es asi, por lo que puedes deducir, que si es para un autorradio, la impedancia(resistencia alterna) sera de 4 ohmios, por lo que si pones otro n paralelo, obtendras curiosamente 2 parlantes en paralelo cuya potencia en este caso da iwal, y cuya impedancia sera 2 o menor de 2 ohmios, por lo cual no hay una buena adaptacion de impedancias, lo que lleva a que no se aproveche la potncia del equipo al 100% e incluso lo jodas, el radio o los parlantes, diferente es si en vez de parlantes de auto usas de casa, que van a 8 ohmios, por lo que si podras meter 2 paralantes en paralelo (repito no importa la potencia, siempre = o poco superior a la dal radio)
por cada canal quedarian entonces

canal R: (1parl=8ohm + 1parl=8ohm)= similar a un parlante a 4ohm
canal L:  (1parl=8ohm+ 1parl=8ohm)= similar a un parlante a 4ohm

sigue esa ley y no descuides ni la impedancia ni la polaridad de los mismos, es importnte que todos vayan con la misma polaridad, ya que si no, resta sonido a la instalacion.

por lo que comentaba antes lord, y lo corrijo, si hay perdidas en montages largos, en el sistema de impedancias(4, 8, 16ohm) por eso o se usa cable gordo, como habreis comprobado el que tenga un equipo grande en el auto, o se usa el sistema de megafonia que va por voltage, sale una linea de 75, 100v y se van conectando los parlantes en paralelo, mediante un transformador de impedancias, este sistema no te vale para el auto por lo que me meto ahi.

espero te quedo claro y ten precaucion con eso, vaya que jodas el equipo.


un saludo
Guille


----------



## juan toso (Ago 22, 2011)

holaa , una pregunta muchachos  en el auto tngo 2 6x9 (en la guantera) y abajo le puse conectado en paralelo 2 parlantes de 8ohms  le pasa algo al equipo ?


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 22, 2011)

si el equipo reproductor dice que debe llevar parlantes de 8ohm,POR FAVOR NO PONGAN EN PARALELO DOS PARLANTES DE 8 OHM,porque la salida del equipo esta preparada para esos ohm y pueden QUEMAR el integrado o los transistores de salida.solo debel calcular los parlante que sean de mas ohm para que al ponerlos en paralelo te de los 8ohm.otra cosa LOS PARLANTES NO SON RESISTENCIAS,SINO BOBINAS asi que no se comportan igual que las resistencias,OJO y no crean que a la salida de un ampli de 8ohm poniendo un parlante de 4 ohm van a conseguir mas potencia,en si si,pero a costa de QUEMAR el ampli


----------



## pandacba (Ago 23, 2011)

De cuantos ohm son los que tenes arriba?


----------

